# Benton, KS



## SCcamper (Nov 2, 2015)

Benton Antique Mall, Benton, KS.

http://sccamperadventures.blogspot.com/2015/11/benton-antique-mall-benton-ks.html


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Nov 3, 2015)

That pick up with the tree growing up through the engine is something else.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 3, 2015)

Great pictures SCcamper.  just wish they would get the forum fixed or I could lear how to use it.  Have to search the whole forum now to find new post.  I cannot get the "new Topic" to work


----------



## saamjack (Apr 14, 2016)

Its really nice sharing for me SCcamper, I also will suggest this name to my wife who is crazy to spend time in such kind of places ever.
I am sure it will be fun time for her to be there and spend some time there..


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 26, 2016)

have heard of this pl;ace and quite excited about this that will be great for me to enjoy some of the thing like this. I am quite sure that being at any of the thing like this will be really a very nice kind of expericne for me. So i will surely like to try any of the thing as soon as possible.


----------

